# Banded Show King In Los Angeles Animal Shelter



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a banded Show King in an animal shelter in South LA. I spoke with the original purchaser of the band, and he advised he sold the bird but doesn't know who to, thus there is no possibility of me locating the current owner. The bird needs to be gotten out of the shelter ASAP or it will eventually be euthanized. If you are interested in this bird and are in the LA area, please let me know, and I will provide the details. I think it costs a whole $5.00 to get the bird out. The bird does have an injured wing according to the person reporting the bird to 911 Pigeon Alert.

If nobody is able to bail this bird out and give it a home, then I will, but please people in Southern California .. can't you try and help with just one little bird (well .. not so little, in this case  )? I'll take the bird and pay the fee .. I just can't continue to run all over Southern California on rescues and to shelters .. that leaves me no time to care for the ones that are already at my place, and there are a slew of them here now. I've probably got more birds than some decent sized racing/show pigeon lofts.

Sorry if I am whining here, but I really could use some help in the area just with getting birds out of where they are to a temporary safe haven until I can find a minute to retrieve them.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terrry if no one*

has stepped forward on the bird at the shelter , I will go get it, is it at south los angeles shelter? there are seven city shelters , we need someone to call and place a hold on it until I can get there, Which I could go sometime before 2:00 PM tomorrow Tues 

Terry can you call my cell 310-612-4826 and let me know either way. The best time to call me is around 9:30 AM when I will be in a good area for phone reception while out walking dogs. 

Thanks 
Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> has stepped forward on the bird at the shelter , I will go get it, is it at south los angeles shelter? there are seven city shelters , we need someone to call and place a hold on it until I can get there, Which I could go sometime before 2:00 PM tomorrow Tues
> 
> Terry can you call my cell 310-612-4826 and let me know either way. The best time to call me is around 9:30 AM when I will be in a good area for phone reception while out walking dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andi! I'll call you at 9:30 with the info.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go, Andi! Thanks so much for stepping up to the plate!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Way to go, Andi! Thanks so much for stepping up to the plate!



Well, it's a saga, and the saga ain't over .. Bless you Andi .. you will hate me by the time this one is done ..

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, it's a saga, and the saga ain't over .. Bless you Andi .. you will hate me by the time this one is done ..
> 
> Terry


You've spiked my curiosity!! Was there an issue of some sort (isn't there always)? I hope it works out okay. Thanks, Andi, for helping out!  You sound like you're doing too much for one person to handle, and I'm sorry you're in the position where you are often the only one around to help out with an animal problem.  It makes it very stressful when you have to spread yourself too thin....I hope you get at least a few weeks of rescue-free time, or easy rescues in if they must come.  How are you coming along with the other birds? Any luck placing them?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I would never hate you Terry*

you have a heart of gold and it is always in the best interest of birds, and animals..

Well the saga starts with it is impossible to get through to the animal shelter in south LA or any in LA County for that matter. So after many attempts while driving there I gave up and bee lined it to the shelter. I had forgotten the misery and the sadness that takes place inside the shelters. I haven't been to this shelter in a few years, although it looks better building wise, the experience is all the same.. No one knows where anyone is to help you, the people are coming in one after the other dropping off their family dogs after owning them for years. I have never seen such cute dogs / puppies in one area. It was a little room for owner turn in's I guess for smaller dogs and puppies. A purebred Min Pinc, a purebred
Collie puppy, A adorable Chi with one blue eye and one brown eye kept putting his little paw out to touch me.. And the cutest baby boxer puppy... well the only good news was the fact that a woman came in and said may I help you, I said I came to adopt a pigeon! A pigeon I don't think we have any... I said oh but you do and gave her the impound # she found it on their computer but it was located in the annex building down a few blocks and could take awhile for someone to bring it up here. So I put my name on him which means no one can get him and he won't be put down, I will go again in the morning and pick him up. I left that place in tears and wondered what the h--- is wrong with this world how do people just throw away their pets , the crying and barking just got to me today something bad. 

I will let you all know when I have him safe away from death row..

And to anyone here that reads this and lives in Los Angeles please if you know anyone looking for a cute dog or puppy please go to South Central animal shelter on 11th Street they need homes asap not much time for them...and they are so adorable..

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

Bless you for making sure the bird will be safe in your care.

I'm sitting here in tears just thinking about all these puppies and dogs. How absolutely tragic.

Those puppies who are pure bred should be returned to the breeder, if they are good breeders ,it would have been a requirement at the time of adoption/purchase. My sons both purchased puppies from breeders that have that requirement. If at anytime they cannot keep the dog, provide it a propper home, it will be returned to the breeder. The breeder also calls them several times a year to make sure all is well.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry I Have*

The Banded pigeon finally. Three trips, and much sadness watching owners turning in animals one after the other. oooooooooh that gets me... 

Any ways he appears to be healthly , happy and is currently being kept in a large dog carrier with food , grit , and water. 

Terry I have no idea when I could possibly transport this bird down south.. If anyone in LA is heading south please call me on my cell, with the dog sitting (walking) and kid watching in afternoons I don't have time to do much of anything. My cell is 310-612-4826 also my brakes need to be serviced on my jeep. 

Let me know what you want me to do with this guy for the time being he is safe and happy...

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Andi,

Thank you so very, very much for getting this pigeon out of the shelter. I'll see if I can make it up your way in the next few days to pick him up. You've certainly done more than your share to help, and I don't and didn't expect you to deliver the bird. You already saved me countless hours and miles by getting him out of the shelter for me.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Ok Terry*

maybe I could meet up at a half way point somewhere in OC this weekend. Thank you

Andi

ps 
he sure is a cutie, and likes to dance for me


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> maybe I could meet up at a half way point somewhere in OC this weekend. Thank you
> 
> Andi
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Andi! Let me know what would work well for you. Hmmmm .. a dancing pigeon no less!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Get him a little top hat, a cane, and a pretty little Ginger Rogers Pigeon, and Fred will be all set.
Daryl


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry Can You*

Meet Up With Me Some where today? I can head south bound like seal beach, huntington beach? 

Would only be able to do this sometime today or early evening. Let me know what you think. my land line is 310-640-3373 or cell 310-612-4826 some how I erased your home # on my cell. 

I could leave LAX anytime just let me know and I am on my way. 

Thanks 
Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Will call you in a couple of minutes .. I need to fetch another bird from up that way and need to call and see if the people are home.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mission Accomplished !*

Many, many thanks to Andi for assisting with this pigeon and also another one that needed to get to me. Andi very graciously met me about halfway with both birds .. the second one she didn't even know about until we talked about meeting up for the King pigeon. The second one is a beautiful white racer that ended up with a nice couple in Hawthorne.

Andi .. you're the best  

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*I Can Help!*

I just read all these posts to my fiancé and I too was crying while reading it. 
All our animals are from shelters and people who were going to throw them away. It makes me sick.
And I know how hard it is going inside shelters and how upsetting people are.
But you here, are really wonderful. All of you. Thank you.
So... I am here in the San Fernando
Valley and CAN help.
I have good brakes and a tank full of gas. : )
Please call me if I can be of ANY help getting this dancing pigeon south. I am free anytime. Right now if needed. Or tomorrow if better. Or when ever. Please Just let me know.
(818)-625-2299 Cell
(818)- 997-0988 home

Miss J.C. a.k.a. Firstimer


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*If you need a helper*

Terry
If you find you need someone to help out, please keep me in mind. I am almost always available.
GOD bless you and all involved in helping this feathered friend.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great teamwork Andi & Terry.  
So glad to hear the rescue & exchange was successful.

When time permits, we would love to see a picture or two of those beauties.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Firstimer .. a very big thanks to you for the offer of help. There are so few of us in Southern California that it gets difficult at times to get a pigeon from point A to point B. I'm very glad to know you are able to assist from time to time. I'm quite certain you'll be getting that opportunity sometime soon.  

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry your more than welcome*

I wish I could help you out more, I know you are loaded with tons of work on your hands. You are a earth angel. Just call if you need help anytime. 

Andi

I bet the big guy is a happy dancing pijie and flirting with all the girls. I really love his eyes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys are wonderful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Andi and MJ! Andi .. did you see "Andy" http://www.rims.net/2007Jan22 ?? You've got a handsome pigeon named after you  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome pair of birds! (Norman's a real cutie, too!) So glad this coordinated rescue worked out!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What a handsome pair of birds! (Norman's a real cutie, too!) So glad this coordinated rescue worked out!


Thanks, Terri .. but .. ummmm .. would you be interested in adopting Norman  Just kidding .. he's cute for sure but a totally messed up goose ..

Terry


----------

